# kleine Solarpumpe zur Zirkulation



## Tuppertasse (11. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
nachdem mein teich nun immerhin schon ins dritte Jahr geht bastel ich immer wieder an "Verbesserungen".
Mit meiner jetzigen Pumpe ist alles top und ich bekomme eine schöne (langsame) Rotationsbewegung hin (inkl. Oberflächeskimmer).

Ein kleiner Teil (dort stehen Pflanzen) ist aber eher ausgenommen do sozusagen das Druck diese Rotationsbewegung dort nicht mitnimmt. Dort kommt das Rohr aus dem Wasser.

Daher die Frage: kennt jemand eine kleine Solarbetriebene Pumpe die ein wenig Bewegung in diesem Bereich erzeugt damit das Wasser dort aus dem Bereich herausströmt.
Bisher habe ich immer nur so Springbrunnenteile gefunden, aber da dies im Sommer wieder für mehr Verdunstung sorgt würde ich lieber eine kleine Pumpe dort hinstellen, die eine Bewegung erzeugt.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## jolantha (11. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Tupper, 
eine spezielle Pumpe kann ich Dir nicht empfehlen, ( würde dann wahrscheinlich als Werbung gelten )
aber schau doch mal hier :
https://www.google.de/search?q=teic...TJIca2sQHZ3o_AAg#q=solar+teichpumpen&tbm=shop

vielleicht findest Du da was


----------



## chris2207 (11. Apr. 2016)

Hi, was stellst du dir denn für eine Förderleitstung vor und wie groß ist dein Teich?
Sämtliche fertige Kauflösungen kannst du getrost in die Tonne hauen, dass ist Spielerei.

Ich empfehle dir die Oase Aquarius Solar 1500. Dazu benötigst du noch mind. ein 100Wp Solarmodul (12V).
http://www.amazon.de/Oase-Wasserspielpumpe-Aquarius-Solar-1500/dp/B0019VBURG
Oder die esotec Adria Bachlaufpumpe. Habe ich selbst noch nicht gesehen, scheint aber gute Werte zu haben. Wie oben mind. 100Wp.
http://www.elv.de/esotec-adria-bachlaufpumpe-12-18-v-dc.html

Noch mal, alles andere, insbesondere im Set ist Geldverschwendung und von der Leistung her ein Witz.


----------



## LotP (11. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe esotec pumpen mit 1500l/h und (ich meine) 60 W Panels in Betrieb. Bin recht zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (11. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
mhhhh .... hab ich mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedrückt.

20 m3/h Pumpe bleibt im Teich funktionsfähig. Nur ein Teil des ovalen Teichs (ca. 1 x 3m) ist im Prinzip "stehendes Gewässer". Dort möchte ich ein wenig Bewegung reinbekommen.

Dazu möchte ich kein Springbrunnen benutzen.
Minimalziel: leichtes Ausströmen des Bereiches um Wasseraustausch zu bekommen (300-500 l/h ?)
Idealziel: gute Durchmischung / Strömung (1000-1500 l/h ?)

Die Esotec hatte ich auch gefunden allerdings wollte ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben. Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach alternativen und orientiere mich dann eher an meinem Minimalziel.


----------



## LotP (11. Apr. 2016)

Naja, "Sprinbrunnen-Pumpen" sind die alle in einer gewissen Weise.
Aber es ist im Endeffekt eh nur ein Aufsatz für die Springbrunnenfunktion. Einfach weglassen und auf die Seite legen - das ist kein Problem.

Hm, in letzter Zeit nicht mehr recherchiert, da ich schon ausgerüstet bin. Aber als ich das gekauft habe gab's eigentlich nichts was da preislich besser gewesen wäre.
150-160€ für die Pumpe + entspr. Panel ist so der Preis (wobei ich beim schnellen Nachschauen grad gesehn hab, dass da inzw. 30W dabei ist), und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das recht viel billiger bekommt.


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2016)

Es gibt doch sog. Strömungspumpen - die gibt's schon mit rel. kleinen Leistungsaufnahmen von etwa  5 W.
Stärkere Versionen mit etwa 12 Watt können um die 5000 Liter bewegen - kostet etwa 15-30 € so ein Teil.
Ich denke wegen der 12 Watt braucht man sich keinen "solaren Kopf" zerbrechen....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lyliana (11. Apr. 2016)

Hey, 

Ich hab ne solarpumpe von Oasis 1000.
Ich bin mega zufrieden, jenach dem wie und wo du sie aufstellst erreichst du die perfekte Wasserbewegung

Ich kann grad im Moment nicht verlinken.

Preis unter hundert Euro


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Apr. 2016)

Wenn du nur eine Strömung erzeugen willst,
geht bestimmt ein kurzer Luftheber.
Preiswerter wirst du das sonst nicht hinbekommen und Luftpumpen bekommt man auch mit 12 V (wg Solar)

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tuppertasse (11. Apr. 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Wenn du nur eine Strömung erzeugen willst,
> geht bestimmt ein kurzer Luftheber.
> Preiswerter wirst du das sonst nicht hinbekommen und Luftpumpen bekommt man auch mit 12 V (wg Solar)
> 
> ...



Mhhhhh....erstmal Hallo Küstensegler....das ist ja ein interessanter Denkanstoss 
Nur ist meine Wasseroberflähe dort in dieser Zone vielleicht ml grad so 7-12cm. Reicht das denn für eine Luftheber aus ? Also ich meiner um Bewegung reinzubekommen ?
12V Luftpumpen gibt es ja und die könnte ich an Solar hängen.

Alternative wäre eine Strömungspumpe - die sind ja wirklich recht günstig zu bekommen! problem --> nicht ohne Probleme habe ich Strom da an der Stelle.


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Apr. 2016)

Kleine Luftheber werden auch in Aquarien genutzt.
Materialien sind nicht teuer. Bastel doch einfach mal los - oder kauf dir einen. 
Da hast du Spaß (wenn du basteln magst) und wahrscheinlich ein Erfolgserlebnis.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2016)

Hi,
so schauen kleine LH aus: http://www.tlh-info.de/tlh/tlh_22.html und da gehen auch ein paar Liter durch


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Apr. 2016)

Moin moin.
Ich muss erst einmal mit mir ausdiskutieren was es werden soll. Luftheber (dann brauch ich noch Solarpanel & 12V Luftpumpe) oder aber per 220V eine Strömungspumpe.
Was ich noch nciht gefunden habe ist eine Strömungspumpe mit 12V )


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2016)

Wenn du schon eine Luftpumpe dein eigen nennst, dann kannst ja etwas Luft für einen LH abzweigen - so mal zum ausprobieren, die paar Röhrchen kosten ja ned die Welt


----------



## Nori (12. Apr. 2016)

... oder du wandelst die solare Spannung auf 220 V um - wird nat. erst ab einer gewissen Anlagengröße funktionieren...
Ich hab so einen kleinen Wechselrichter - der schafft sogar in Verbindung mit der 70 AH __ Blei-Gel-Pufferbatterie ne 3500-er Wasserspiel-Pumpe ...

Übrigens kommen von meinem Solarpaneel etwa 18 V - 21 V Spannung (weiß nicht ob man solche Paneele überhaupt ohne Laderegler betreiben kann) - möglich dass es auch welche gibt die direkt 12 V liefern.


Aber: Für die Kosten einer kleinen Inselanlage kann man jahrzehntelang Strom aus der Steckdose entnehmen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Apr. 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Aber: Für die Kosten einer kleinen Inselanlage kann man jahrzehntelang Strom aus der Steckdose entnehmen!


Genau ! die 10-25W je nachdem was ich haben möchte für so eine kleine Strömungspumpe sind ja zu verschmerzen und Kabel legen für Strom bekomme ich auch noch irgendwie hin. Diese Überlegung ist gar nicht so schlecht zumal ich eine große Solaranlage plane auf meinem Dach. Diesen gedanken hatte ich noch gar nicht betrachtet. Dann kann man gewisse Komponenten wie zB die Strömungspumpe dann nur tagsüber laufen lassen !

So langsam habe ich alle Punkte zusammen --> vielen Dank Euch allen für die dankbaren Tipps sowie Denkanstöße !


----------



## chris2207 (12. Apr. 2016)

Da kann ich mich der Meinung von Nori nur anschließen.
Wegen einer Ersparnis von 10-20 Watt brauchst du mit Solar nicht anfangen, zudem du selbst ins Netz einspeist mit deiner großen Anlage. 
Billiger bekommst du den Strom nicht aus der Steckdose.
Luftheber ist schon nett aber der Teich ist recht flach. Vorteil, kann kaum verstopfen. Diese kleinen Minipumpen sind ständig zu und du kommst mit reinigen kaum nach.
Versuche das mal mit dem LH und berichte wie es gelaufen ist.

Fazit: Solar ist möglich aber keinesfalls kostendeckend wenn Netzstrom zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Apr. 2016)

Welche Luftpumpe soll ich denn anschaffen fuer den kleinen mini Luftheber ?


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2016)

Hi, diese Membranpumpen haben sich schon bei vielen am Teich bewährt:

http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...-aquaforte-beluefter-luftpumpe-teich-aquarium

die Größe musst du entscheiden  V10 bis V60


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Apr. 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Diese Überlegung ist gar nicht so schlecht zumal ich eine große Solaranlage plane auf meinem Dach. Diesen gedanken hatte ich noch gar nicht betrachtet. Dann kann man gewisse Komponenten wie zB die Strömungspumpe dann nur tagsüber laufen lassen !


Bei mir läuft der Bachlauf/Filtergraben mit einer einfachen Zeitschaltuhr von 11-14 Uhr wenn die Sonne auf jeden Fall auf den Solarplatten steht. 
Theoretisch könnte man noch einige Haushaltsgeräte zeitabhängig steuern. Praktisch hat meine Frau schiss das zum Beispiel die Spülmaschine die Küche flutet, wenn keiner zu hause ist.


----------



## Tuppertasse (14. Apr. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Praktisch hat meine Frau schiss das zum Beispiel die Spülmaschine die Küche flutet, wenn keiner zu hause ist.


Hab ich mit meiner Hausautomation gelöst per Wassermelder. Wenn der Wasser detektiert dann Strom Steckdose aus  es erfreut sich allgemeiner Beliebtheit im Haus !

Mit der Pumpe werde ich mir wohl wenn einen kleiner Luftheber basteln oder aber auf eine Strömungspumpe gehen.

@mitch:
Ja hab ne V30 im Einsatz. Die habe ich mittlerweile in den Schuppen verfrachtet und gedämpft gelagert weil die ganz schön rumbrummt. An der Stelle wo die Strömun hin soll da müsste sie draußen direkt neben dem Strandkorb stehen --> Da kam ein dickes VETO .... von wem bloß  Daher such ich noch nach was richtigem oder dann halt per Strom.


----------



## mitch (14. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

es gibt auch lange Luftschläuche, die dann vom Schuppen zum Teich reichen - oder besteht dann Stolpergefahr  

meine V60 hört man kaum, die steht auf Styrodur unter einem Eimer.


----------



## Nori (14. Apr. 2016)

Vielleicht wird sie zu wenig gefordert - je mehr Gegendruck um so leiser!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (14. Apr. 2016)

@mitch:
Stolpergefahr ... Der ist gut ! 

@Nori:
Mhhhh ich hab die kugeln schon extra verlaengert (also den Schlauch) und trotzdem keine Änderung. Sind jetzt fast ganz unten in einer Regentonne und Wassersaeule ist fast ganz oben der Auslauf!


----------



## Nori (14. Apr. 2016)

Ja so Kügelchen setzen einer V 30 doch keinen Widerstand entgegen - nimm mal größere Platten oder noch besser Membranausströmer.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Apr. 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> nimm mal größere Platten oder noch besser Membranausströmer.


Die V30 hat ja 6 Anschlüsse somit hab ich 6 Lüftersteine.
Brauch ich dann auch 6 Platten oder gibts auch eine Platte mit 6 Anschlüssen um ordentlich zu wirbeln ?
Membranauströmer ? Kenn ich gar nicht kannste mal nen Link schicken ?


----------



## Nori (15. Apr. 2016)

Die V 30 hat einen Ausgang - das andere ist ja nur ein Plastikverteiler.
Man kann auch vernünftige Luftleitungen anbringen (8-9 mm, direkt am Pumpenausgang) - das ist in etwa die Größe des kleinen Adapterschlauches der mitgeliefert wird.
Am günstigsten fährt man mit einer Druckluftleitung (die gibt's in allen Längen, oft auch beim Discounter für ein paar Euros).
Dann kann man bei gleichen Leitungslängen einfach ein T-Stück (gibt's in jedem Baumarkt) nehmen oder man nimmt einen Reglerblock (den gibt's von 2-fach bis x-fach).

Ansonsten:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...t-membranausströmern.45809/page-3#post-519851


Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Apr. 2016)

Sooooo Update:

Zirkulation erreicht durch eine kleine Springbrunnen Pumpe mit zusätzlich seitlichem Ausgang! Beide Ausgänge sind sogar beidseitig "einstellbar". 
Dies bietet das Fountain Set 1500. 
Läuft bereits allerdings natürlich etwas windig dafür. Aber ich kann den Springbrunnen bis auf Null runterdrehen und dann kommt nur noch aus dem seitlichen Ausgang was raus. Also genau richtig um die Strömung in dem "ruhendem Bereich" hinzubekommen !
Genial das Ding aber Vorsicht: so ein brüchiges und dünnes Plastik hab ich selten gesehen. Hab bereits an einigen signifikanten Stellen mit Panzerband nachgeholfen ! 

Insgesamt: läuft prima !


----------

